# Squaring Up Wide Panels



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have a panel saw, so usually when I cut up plywood sheets, I have to some times cut it with a straight edge, and a skill saw, and it doesn't end up square. If the panels are small enough, I can square the ends on my crosscut sled. if not this is what I do.

Here is my trick for squaring up wide panels.

I lower my blade then use my crosscut sled to hold one edge square.

then I bring my fence up close to the edge and lock it down, I put a couple three pieces of double sided tape on the panel.

Holding the panel to the crosscut sled and I hold my straight edge against the fence, and hold it in place with the tape. 

I remove my sled, and slide the fence back to where I'm taking a small cut on the end of the panel then cut it holding the straight edge up against the fence. 

Remove the straight edge, and tape adjust the fence to the correct length and cut the other end of the panel. I now have a square panel.

Panel to big to square up with crosscut sled.







Showing end out of square







Add double sided tape







Attach straight edge.







Set up cut using straight edge against fence.







Now end is square.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting solution Danny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I cut panels with a 18v circular saw and a straight edge jig. I always measure from a factory edge, and am extremely careful about alignment. I then cut a little oversize so I can finalize the cut on the table saw. Still, I have the occasional "oops" and then I use similar methods to square the piece up. It is usually because I didn't pay close enough attention to aligning the straight edge. I've found it best to mark the cut with a blade rather than even a very sharp pencil. I would rather have a little waste by always using a factory edge than have to mess with squaring things up after.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I use Tom's method but your idea will help on those I still manage to screw up. Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use the 3/4/5 method off of a good edge and set a straight that way and trim square w/ a CS...

How to Use the 3 4 5 Rule to Build Square Corners: 4 Steps


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was going to build a panel saw before I became aware of track saws . Love mine


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I was going to build a panel saw before I became aware of track saws . Love mine


The sraight edge works well for me, but I have been admiring the track saws. Being able to plunge cut would be nice.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I looked at track saws. I can cut a lot of panels this way, for what I would have to pay for a track saw. 
Not every panel I cut is out of square, sometimes the sheet is out of square, and it results in a parallelogram.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jd99 said:


> I looked at track saws. I can cut a lot of panels this way, for what I would have to pay for a track saw.
> Not every panel I cut is out of square, sometimes the sheet is out of square, and it results in a parallelogram.


Yes I'm aware many are not in a position to buy a track saw . I'm not myself , as I wrote the book on not living within your means lol. 

If I had known about making a guide to turn your skill saw into a track saw , I would have done that years ago . I used to use this aluminum guide from crappy tire that didn't work with a darn . 
A few members here have made track saws with there skill saws , and from what I seen I believe they would work every bit as good as my track saw . 

I'm just glad I never built a panel saw . Always wanted one but I was enlightened by the members here and learned about other alteratives . A panel saw would have also robbed me of much needed room.

I think it's great that Danny has found an option that works for him , and has also shared it with others


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the jig I'm talking about. The saw is following the ply's factory straight edge as it cuts through the second piece, usually of 1/4 Masonite. The ply is glued to the masonite. That also gives you a zero clearance edge for less tear out and you know precisely where the cut will be.

This thing really works. I suggest you make it at least 60 inches long. The clamps hold it in place, very important you set them right, if they are offset they will pull the jig to one side.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DesertRatTom said:


> This is the jig I'm talking about. The saw is following the ply's factory straight edge as it cuts through the second piece, usually of 1/4 Masonite. The ply is glued to the masonite. That also gives you a zero clearance edge for less tear out and you know precisely where the cut will be.
> 
> This thing really works. I suggest you make it at least 60 inches long. The clamps hold it in place, very important you set them right, if they are offset they will pull the jig to one side.


+1.

I have one 50" for short cuts and one 96" for full 8x4 panels...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> +1.
> 
> I have one 50" for short cuts and one 96" for full 8x4 panels...


Me too, me too


----------

